# Diamondhead starts this Weekend



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Morning,Most of Us from Michigan Small Live Steamers are leaving Tomorrow.We will be there Friday.This will be the 20th Year that Jerry has opened His Play House.WoW new track,Great frends and good food.Jerry said that they have stock-up the Beer Coolers at the IGA,Its got a new name ,But if You have been there You know what I mean
O Yes dont forget the King Cake
Hope I see You there in person,Or on Wills web feed.
Have a safe trip
Bob Weltyk


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

W00T! I'm ready to go!!!! I'm planning on arriving Saturday PM. Looking forward to King Cake, coffee and caol smoke.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep hope to see ya all Weds. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there Wednesday, 
Looking forward to seeing many friends there. 
Tom


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I know I'm getting excited. We are coming down on the Amtrak Crescent. Coming in Saturday evening, staying until Friday.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is the way to go Brittany!!!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I roll in about 45 minutes.*


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill be there wednesday night, Steves working the nite shift at his work, im showing up, hes jumping in the car, and we got an 11hr drive that day hehehe

Staying till sunday morning, lots of new faces I havent met in person at diamondhead before, yet I have talked to many times online.

The berkshire transport/hotloco carrying case has been finished!!









I also have this beautiful new regner shay williamette all oil painted up to show u guys! 

I think this year I will be relaxing more than running around with my camera, this last year has wore me down something fierce - I need the vacation.......


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Well that was fast Andrew. Glad to see you were able to build it.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

We made it here already. Pulled in around 4:00 p.m. local time today (Thrusday). Lots of rain, but overall a good drive. Be safe everyone heading this way.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Fired up! Leaving this afternoon! A stop-over in Kannapolis and the Diamond Inn and Suites on Sunday PM, see you there! 

P.S. Don't you wish it was still called the Diamondhead Resort?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a great time, Guys.... 

Enjoy yourselves....


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Green with envy... us UKers will just have to settle for watching the video updates! :-( 

Hugh


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun without me because I will be in the Netherlands eating cheese.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*No excused, Carl,*

*It's Friday night. We are sitting down here, drinking IPA, and preparing to set up track tomorrow. Be aware; we **are taking names.*

*Tom*


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

Tom:

You say, "we are hear already ----------," who is we?
Who all is there so early?

John


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Packed and driving this year so will see all in a few days.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Drive safe Mark and will see ya Weds. Later RJD


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Coming in Wednesday evening. Bringing some items for the swap table, Aristo 0-4-0, (Aceinspp weren't you looking for one of these, or is my memory that bad?) Accucraft Plantation 0-4-2, and a Parts built Forney 0-4-4 built with Roundhouse parts. All priced to sell (so I can pay for the coal burner coming from England). Looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Have a safe trip. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Mike was looking for the AC 0-4-0 will check it out when I arrive. Later RJD


----------

